# Rabbits



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I remember watching these Idaho roundups on the news in the 80's........


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's nuts! I have HEARD about rabbit drives from many years ago, but never seen it like that until now. I can't imagine the screams coming out of all those rabbits as people club them to death.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks kinda gross


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

For a few years when I was a young man there were enough jacks around that I would hunt with a 1911 because I could pick only shots that were close and running straight away.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I could only dream of rabbits like that! You could burn some barrels up with that pile o rabbits!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

That's not even funny. It helps confirm my thinking that I was born about a century too late though.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's crazy! I have heard old timers tell stories of those drives but I've never seen any footage of them before. I guess it was a combination of most of the natural predators being killed off, including hawks and eagles, and a steady food source for the rabbits in the alfalfa fields. As interesting as that would be to see, hopefully the rabbits will never get to those numbers again!


----------

